# Pouter to identify



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Dear friends,

Here I show you pictures of a bird I bought last week. In the great forum of "All variety of pouter and cropper" identified him like a cross between english and saxon pouters. Also may be pomeranian's cross.

In the store selling it like as an english pouter.

Please help me to identify.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

which of the pouters have featherd feet and come in solid color? perhaps he is one of those. he almost looks like a pygmy pouter to me.


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Hi *Spirit wings *,

I think in Spain is unlikey that this breed exists.

People from another forum said me that it may be a cross.

But your idea is very good:

- featherd feet

- solid color

Those are the main characteristics that define this bird to identify.

A lot of thanks.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

2nd pic looks more like Pom. pouter but not very good one.


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for your help *Ross*,

May be a Pomeranian.

I would like to jnow for my learning in those characteristics you know that it's a cross or not good one.

Thanks


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Johanes said:


> Thanks for your help *Ross*,
> 
> May be a Pomeranian.
> 
> ...


It looks like Pomeranian Pouter but the size is quite small and feet featers too short. Maybe mix breed English and Pomeranian Pouter.

Pomeranian Pouter


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Johanes said:


> Hi *Spirit wings *,
> 
> I think in Spain is unlikey that this breed exists.
> 
> ...


 Hi JOHANES, There are at least 38 puter types,8 of which are classified as Spanish types,However the bird that you have is not of the Spanish type.ON page 372 in the book ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS,by Wendell M. Levi,thereis a picture of a white Pomeranian That looks just like your bird. GEORGE


----------



## fly_heart (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful Birds


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Albannai said:


> It looks like Pomeranian Pouter but the size is quite small and feet featers too short. Maybe mix breed English and Pomeranian Pouter.
> 
> Pomeranian Pouter


Beautiful birds in these images.

Finally I think that my pouter is a pom mix. But he is not good.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pomeranian pouter NPA Standard 1993 http://www.pigeoncote.com/standards/pomeranian/npapom.html

Another article http://oliveirajorge.tripod.com/texto.htm

And a good page of pouter breeds http://www.gentsekropper.be/gentsekropper/gentsekropper_e.php?f=0 You can click on the thumbnails for more images of the breeds.

Hope that helps 

P.S: Pom mix or not, I would never say he is not good


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice Birds

Thank you Johanes

Regards

M.Hassan


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for your replies


----------

